# اعادة تدوير البلاستيك



## م. اريج (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الزملاء الاعزاء كل عام وانتم بالف خير
ارجو الافادة منكم عن كل ما يتعلق بصناعة اعادة تدوير البلاستيك.وعن خط الانتاج الخاص بها والعمليات التي تنفذ عليه ليصبح بشكله النهائي من جرش و تحبيب.ما المشاكل التي من المحتمل ان تواجه هذة الصناعه وما المواصفات المطلوبة في المنتج النهائي كي يسهل تسويقه .و شكرا


----------

